# brass and/or Aluminum sheets



## airrat (Jan 10, 2008)

If one was to look for small sheets of Brass and/or Aluminum to use for segmenting where would you all suggest?

I know about using an aluminum can but we don't drink soda here and I refuse to drink Guinness out of a can.

Also for those that have worked with it what thickness would your recommend?  I tried some aircraft aluminum and it was too think. I am going to see if we have any thinner.  I believe it was a different type of aluminum then what was suggested. 

Thanks

Edited to add copper as an option too.


----------



## JasonF (Jan 10, 2008)

How about aluminum flashing that is used on roofs? I thought about it several weeks ago, but haven't looked into it.

Edit: I looked at Lowes website and see they have 10 foot X 10 inch rolls of aluminum for $5.95. Also 4X4X8 pieces of step flashing for 38 cents each. Even have some copper and galvanized rolls, but they are bigger rolls and $32+. What a great reason to visit the hardware store !


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 10, 2008)

Look at Hobby Lobby. They have Alum., Brass, and Copper in various thicknesses.


http://www.ksmetals.com/Craft/Craft_Metal_Display_&_Kits.asp

 This is the stuff they carry.
 Hope that helps.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Heck, I drink a TON of coke (Although I've cut back since they discontinued C2)...I can cut up and send you a bunch of pop cans if you want...

And as for the guinness, I've been wanting to make a mini keggerator for a while now!  Time to dig around online, I guess!


----------



## rherrell (Jan 11, 2008)

I work in a sheet metal shop and use aluminum daily. .040, .050 and .063. 6061 alloy which is pretty hard and most likely too thick, but let me know. 
I think the flashing at Lowe's is .040 so that and pop cans are probably your best bet.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 11, 2008)

I can only get mm here and use .3 and .5 mm most of the time.

As a note - I drill my holes BEFORE segmenting and it does present a problem. I haven't tried segmenting and then drilling as I am scared that it will cause the glued segments to break apart. I don't think this would be too much of a problem with soda can thickness aluminum but brass is harder.

 in drilling a hole for segmenting, I place a sheet on a piece of plywood and overlay a sheet on top of that. Both pieces of ply are about one inch larger on each side. I screw these together, then drill holes and cut circles out with HD shears. I have to flatten it after cutting it out but it works fine.

Please post a note here on how you do yours. Every tip is helpful.


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 11, 2008)

One source for the brass is at Grainger's suppy.  You can buy "shim stock" in various thicknesses.  Right now I have .002,  .003, .004, and .005 thicknesses.  these are about 6" wide and maybe 5-6 feet in length.  Be sure to thouroughly clean the oil off the surfaces of the brass before gluing tho.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 11, 2008)

Rob,
Thanks for the info on Grainger.  That thickness will be great obtaining the the right thickness in a kerf.  I forget about Grainger as that darn catalog is about 5" too thick.  Makes a great door stop on a windy day!

Mike


----------



## airrat (Jan 11, 2008)

This might be a place to look.  

http://www.speedymetals.com/

Posted by JasonF in another thread.

If you go to the gold tabs at top and go to sheet/plate there are some there.  Wow copper is expensive.

Out of the 3 types of aluminum they carry what type is recommended?


----------



## Chasper (Jan 11, 2008)

Try a trophy shop, or better yet find a supplier to the trophy makers.  The little brass and aluminum plates that they use for names work if you get the thinnest available.  We buy these little name plates from a source in Taiwan, but there are domestic suppliers of engraving stock that should have lots of choices.  I haven't looked yet, but I'm pretty sure the same suppliers would be a good source for pick guard like materials; lots of trophy name plates are on plastic.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 11, 2008)

I forgot about these guys:http://www.whimsie.com/index.html
I've bought brass and copper here before. They have small pieces, 12" wide and also small samples.Check out the colored alum. foils.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 11, 2008)

Try Hobby Lobby and Michaels... I've seen some thin sheets of metal there.. about 1 ft square.. don't know the thickness and didn't look at it closely since don't use it yet..


----------



## Thumbs (Jan 11, 2008)

I bought brass kickplates/guards (whatever) for doors at Lowes.  All the brass you need and useful for dressing up handmade tools if too thick for your pens...


----------



## airrat (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Rick

I just ordered some samples from them.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 11, 2008)

Lots of "shim" stock, brass and other materials that cab be ordered from McMaster-Carr. Their inventory levels are incredible albeit their pricing is NOT cheap.

-Peter-


----------



## Chasper (Jan 11, 2008)

Rick,
Thanks for pointing out that site, I just placed an order from them as well.


----------



## jcollazo (Jan 11, 2008)

I have brass strips and aluminum rod (sorry, no sheets) on my website:
http://www.turncrafts.com/metals.html


----------



## airrat (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks Joe I thought you only had the rods so I didn't even think to look for strips.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 11, 2008)

Try www.mcmaster.com 
They should have what you are looking for.
I use them almost daily for work.


----------



## airrat (Jan 11, 2008)

Joe S. is there a minimum quantity order?


----------



## JWW (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.onlinemetals.com/


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 11, 2008)

No, not that I am aware of. I have ordered for personal things at home and used a credit card. They have an outlet in Ohio, along with other states, so for me I can have my stuff the next day. I just went to there website and I don't see any mention of a minimum order.
I will say that from work I once called back around ten minutes after I had placed an order and I was told that the orders are processed within 5 minutes of calling. Luckily I was adding to the order, but that is quick.


----------

